# Acclimating Shrimp



## Miccoh Mendoza (14 Jun 2018)

Hi everyone,

I’m getting some new amino shrimp today at my LFS and was wondering what’s the best way of acclimating shrimp? Some people say drip acclimation and let it sit there for 12-24 hours. Then some say just drop it in. Any thoughts?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 Jun 2018)

Definitely don't just drop any live animal into any different water, they all need time to acclimatise. Dripping them for 12-24 hours is probably a bit much though. I usually do it over 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## tam (14 Jun 2018)

It depends, how close is your LFS water to yours? If you are both using the same tap, it's probably pretty close so a temperature acclimate, or a short drip if you want, maybe all you need. If they are running hard tap and you are running soft remineralised RO, then you want a longer drip.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 Jun 2018)

Would need tested with a TDS meter. My LFS has the exact same tap water as mine but his tanks have extremely high TDS. I can only guess that it's accumulated with it being a centralised system. The tanks he has are all quite small but heavily stocked. I know if you combine all the tanks it would be a huge volume of water but there's also a helluva a lot of fish in there which makes me suspect they don't get drained down and topped up that often. Not sure if being a business the water is metered a possibly quite expensive for him to do it.


----------



## jameson_uk (14 Jun 2018)

Must admit I acclimated my amanos by floating the bag and then adding a cup of tank water every 15 minutes then netted them out into tank after an hour and they have been fine.

The Bloody Mary shrimp I received this morning were dropped and it took 3.5 hours to achieve TDS parity.  These had come through the post and had been kept in quite different water.

Even though LFS water (where I got amanos) is basically the same as mine, they don't add ferts so my TDS is higher.

Safest way is to drop them and add them when TDS and temp are roughly the same but I believe amanos are pretty tough and have survived my old school adding cups of tank water.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 Jun 2018)

I don't drip either tbh I put the bag they came in in a tupperware container, the type you use for sandwiches. I cut the top of the bag with some sharp scissors and just keep adding maybe 50ml of water with a pyrex science measuring jar about every 10 mins or so until the bag is full of tank water and submerged in the tupperware dish which is also mostly full of tank water. Tip the bag into the tupperware dish then sink this in the tank.


----------



## AllieG (5 Jul 2018)

That's a good idea to do it in a Tupperware box


----------



## keano (5 Jul 2018)

after 20 plus years of owning tanks I've never done the drip method and never lost a thing, just empty bag into a plastic tub, add bit of tank water every now and then.

However lately with more sensitive shrimps I have got an old fish nursery that sticks to side of tank and this does drip via arline eventually the nursery is same as tank water 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Marina-Han...=1530800062&sr=8-18&keywords=aquarium+nursery


----------

